

Ask HN: Post PRISM - Any companies considering moving their data overseas? - tamersalama


======
lawnchair_larry
To where? Anything overseas is stated as fair game for the NSA. They at least
_pretend_ to not watch American activity. Any other country will cave to US
pressure if they want your data, and of the countries that don't like the US
and still have a decent internet connection, they'll probably do worse spying
of their own.

------
bifrost
I work with companies that do this pretty regularly due to other regulatory
issues. The problem involves how poor data privacy laws are in other
countries, in some places data is more illegal than others, and then how its
accessed from the US. Sometimes you're not better off in other countries
anyways.

Right now the problem is "the cloud" not the country for the US anyways...

------
marquis
The main issue is latency and cost. Try browsing the internet from New Zealand
or Australia for a few weeks: you really notice the difference of being
another 150-200ms away from servers in the U.S. If you'd like to host in those
countries directly you'll be subject to higher bandwidth costs.

------
jayfuerstenberg
I've always been surprised so many companies have their servers based in the
USA.

Iceland seems a safer place to me from a democracy standpoint.

